# alternator belt



## casx (Jul 23, 2007)

How do I change the alternatore belt on an X-Trail (Australian model, 2002, 2.5ltr). Does anyone have a diagram?


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Here you go.


----------



## casx (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks. I eventually figured it out with the help of a few photos e-mailed to a mate, but I'm glad to know I did it right!


----------

